# What type of coolant do I use?



## subster (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi, I recently bought my 1997 Nissan Altima GXE. I was checking the fluid levels today and realized I only had 1 inch of coolant left. I do not know much about cars, so I was hoping one of you guys could help me in identifying what type of coolant my car uses. The only thing i know about the coolant is that it's green.


Thanks in advance


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Bingo! Green coolant it is...:fluffy:


----------

